
Fossil fuels advocate replies to Massachusetts AG subpoena: “Fuck off, fascist.” - jes
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexepstein/2016/06/16/first-the-government-went-after-exxonmobil-now-theyre-going-after-me
======
ljf
Or: First the Government Went After ExxonMobil. Now They're Going After Me.

